# Why I won't be watching AEW(my issues with AEW).



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

If that's how you feel then fine. That's how you feel.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know. See you in the AEW weekly discussion thread next week!


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, good for you, I guess. 

Disagreed with almost everything you said, though.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

You are entitled to your point of view. I disagree with what you said but at least you gave it a chance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cool. A simple "I don't like it" would have sufficed.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Okay


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I didn't know Vince McMahon had an account here.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

That's the thing about wrestling it's a variety medium


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

JTB33b said:


> I didn't know Vince McMahon had an account here.


:lol wth man. 

And the Irony of it is, at least I liked 3 things/performers about AEW out of everything I find intolerable. It's 99/100 things(that I dislike or downright suck) when it comes to the WWE.

Their booking/creative sucks, their emphasis on women's wrestling sickens me. Their top guys leave much to be desired for different reasons(Lesnar being a lazy bum, Kofi because he's Kofi, and Rollins downright sucks as World champion).

But despite all that, I'm still invested in or could potentially be invested in their talent, which they have in overabundance. The problem is, much of this talent is barely booked right or doing much or anything at all. And we're talking about dozens of guys:- Cesaro, AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns, Aleister Black, Buddy Murphy, Ali, Orton, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Shinsuke Nakamura, Luke Harper, Dolph Ziggler, Bobby Roode.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I agree with pretty much all your complaints but imma still keep on trucking.

I want this company to reignite my love for wrestling so bad like TNA did back in 05 when Cena almost killed me off for good, so I'm giving it* a lot* of leeway for now.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Don't work yourself into a shoot bro...


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

.christopher. said:


> I agree with pretty much all your complaints but imma still keep on trucking.
> 
> I want this company to reignite my love for wrestling so bad like TNA did back in 05 when Cena almost killed me off for good, so I'm giving it* a lot* of leeway for now.


Good on you man. For me it's become the same situation as with WWE, since I can't watch 80% of what either brand put on(Tag division, women's division), I'll skip on AEW entirely. (As I said in the OP, Moxley, Cody, Omega don't resonate with me, so the 20% is off as well).

WWE I won't watch live but DVR so I can watch a match or two from Raw(if at all). 

It looks like Smackdown's going to be my show going forward since it's going to be low on women's wrestling and feature almost everyone I like-Roman, Bryan, Ali, Chad Gable, Corbin.

I'm giving NxT my first try today as well. (Previously I'd only watched a couple of Nakamura and Joe matches from Takeover).


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Aren't you lucky that you still have WWE to watch? Evidently AEW isn't the one for you.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Well, AEW is heavily indy style influenced, and some people don't like that. Personally, I enjoy both flavours of wrestling. If you ask me though, RAW and SD are way more difficult to watch than Dynamite right now, and it's not just the retarded handling of the draft in recent weeks. It's the general production style and the lack of variety and unexpected events.

At least with AEW, there's a lot of new talent to get to know, and you can't predict every second of the show, 2 weeks in advance.

It makes me laugh that Vince forces the writers to sit up to 3am on sunday nights rewriting RAW, and then he still rewrites it again minutes from, and sometimes while actually ON air ... and yet, the whole show is still predictable, boring dreck most weeks.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for the update. I’m gonna go on Facebook and tell my wives friends why I will no longer be watching Real Housewives of who gives a shit


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

greasykid1 said:


> Well, AEW is heavily indy style influenced, and some people don't like that. Personally, I enjoy both flavours of wrestling. If you ask me though,* RAW and SD are way more difficult to watch than Dynamite right now*, and it's not just the retarded handling of the draft in recent weeks. It's the general production style and the lack of variety and unexpected events.
> 
> At least with AEW, there's a lot of new talent to get to know, and you can't predict every second of the show, 2 weeks in advance.


Raw and Smackdown are impossible to watch right now and never have they sucked this bad(except may be Raw in 1995, but I suppose even Bret, Shawn, Diesel, Owen Hart and Taker would've made Raw worth watching than whatever shit we're fed by the WWE today). 

If you find Dynamite better than Raw and Smackdown, it's understandable because it's fresh, novel and most importantly something NOT touched by Vince. Personally I found AEW not intriguing or engaging at all. Nothing captivated me. But I'm trying/I tried. 

How is it that I just glanced NxT from yesterday and am instantly captivated? And that's not just one wrestler from NxT. I seem to like Damien Priest the most, Pete Dunn, the tag guys(Imperium and the other team), Cole, Gargano and Ciampa obviously as well. And I just glanced through the show, didn't even watch it yet. 



greasykid1 said:


> It makes me laugh that Vince forces the writers to sit up to 3am on sunday nights rewriting RAW, and then he still rewrites it again minutes from, and sometimes while actually ON air ... and yet, *the whole show is still predictable, boring dreck most weeks.*


That's the biggest issue- Vince/Creative team/Booking sucks ass.

They've got the best men's roster on any given brand across their two shows, like two dozen incredible single's wrestlers, so we're not even counting tag teams. Guys like Cesaro, AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan, Zayn, Owens, Orton, Ziggler, Roman Reigns, Chad Gable, Shinsuke Nakamura, Rusev and many others. 

AEW have Jericho, Hager, Moxley, Cody and Pac who're Ex-WWE guys, Kenny Omega, and unproven ones like Hangman Adam Page and MJF. Clearly, WWE's RAW/Smackdown Roster is way better.

And yet with all those guys, the WWE's main event scene sucks, characters like Elias aren't doing anything, and the midcard titles like US and IC titles have literally not been relevant or valued in YEARS. 

They have the women's division and titles at the forefront at the moment, but how far will those women's titles take them as a company?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

k


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The classic "Mummy doesn't love me so I'll hop on the Wrestling forum to seek attention" thread.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So basically because it's different you don't like it.

Institutionalised by the WWE, I guess.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

No problem - like what you like, and dislike what you like

Thank you for not trying to conform the rest of us to your ‘likes’ - much respect

Hope you find something else to watch that you enjoy - i hear nwa powerrr is pretty good - basically the opposite os aew - but not my cup of tea


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> No problem - like what you like, and dislike what you like
> 
> Thank you for not trying to conform the rest of us to your ‘likes’ - much respect
> 
> Hope you find something else to watch that you enjoy - i hear nwa powerrr is pretty good - basically the opposite os aew - but not my cup of tea


I tried to watch power and it felt like watching a parody of classic wrestling lol. Maybe Damien Sandow and a match featuring Trevor Murdoch was a bad introduction


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

That's your opinion.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I tried to watch power and it felt like watching a parody of classic wrestling lol. Maybe Damien Sandow and a match featuring Trevor Murdoch was a bad introduction


Its just not clicking with me. Not sure if it is the 80s presentation, Cornette or no mats on the outside - but I understand why some people love it

I think it is nostalgia for a time that was before my time as a fan

But, if somebody does not like AEW, it is a viable alternative.

Better NWA than WWE (to break up the viewing power a little)


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> Are you sure you like wrestling ?


Well, I’ve been told that wrestling isn’t really wrestling. Wrestling is really promos. That’s what I’ve been told.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Well, I’ve been told that wrestling isn’t really wrestling. Wrestling is really promos. That’s what I’ve been told.


Oprah has been a wrestling show all this time!

The afternoon wars are back baybayyyyyy


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Its just not clicking with me. Not sure if it is the 80s presentation, Cornette or no mats on the outside - but I understand why some people love it
> 
> I think it is nostalgia for a time that was before my time as a fan
> 
> ...


I think it's the 80s presentation. It felt like being in a weird real time warp lol. I might give it another shot, but that Sandow interview and going to a Trevor Murdoch match made me quickly back out of the live stream.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> *Its just not clicking with me.* Not sure if it is the 80s presentation, Cornette or no mats on the outside - but I understand why some people love it
> 
> I think it is nostalgia for a time that was before my time as a fan
> *
> ...


Me too. I glanced through both NWA Powerrr episodes on YouTube and it just felt very very weird. Almost like you wake up one morning and find yourself in an Alternate Dimension or Universe. Strangely, I could watch an 80s Wrestling match, but not NWA Powerrr despite it having three recognizable faces in Eli Drake, Mr Kennedy and Damien Sandow. Something about the show just felt weird, hard to explain I guess. (or it's like these three were sent to the 80s through a Time Machine, weird nonetheless).

Thankfully, I found that I can watch and invest myself in NxT as I seemed to enjoy Damien Priest, Matt Riddle and many others.


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

my only complaint is there is far too much tag team matches like its getting to the point they should be called all tag team wrestling.

i dont need to see omega in his 5 or 6 tag match already thats crazy. hes not even a in a tag team and has done as many as the bucks and they are a tag team lol

there needs to be more promos. im not talking 20 minute segements like wwe but we need to see more intreaction promo wise and shit talking etc, it builds up feuds and would stop omega for instance being in a tag match every week because they dont want to blow there load on certain matches already


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Deathiscoming said:


> Me too. I glanced through both NWA Powerrr episodes on YouTube and it just felt very very weird. Almost like you wake up one morning and find yourself in an Alternate Dimension or Universe. Strangely, I could watch an 80s Wrestling match, but not NWA Powerrr despite it having three recognizable faces in Eli Drake, Mr Kennedy and Damien Sandow. Something about the show just felt weird, hard to explain I guess. (or it's like these three were sent to the 80s through a Time Machine, weird nonetheless).
> 
> Thankfully, I found that I can watch and invest myself in NxT as I seemed to enjoy Damien Priest, Matt Riddle and many others.


Fair play - NXT is a viable alternative as well

I hope for your sake, Vince doesn’t get his grubby little hands on it 

But yeah, just watch that then - it’s supposedly a good show from what i’ve read


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I think it's the 80s presentation. It felt like being in a weird real time warp lol. I might give it another shot, but that Sandow interview and going to a Trevor Murdoch match made me quickly back out of the live stream.


I gotta admit, i also turned off during the Murdoch match

And I used to like Murdoch....its not him, and not Sandow.... don’t know what it is

I’ll try it again next week though - just to see


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I gotta admit, i also turned off during the Murdoch match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Murdoch's singing gimmick right before him and Cade split was interesting for a short lived thing.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

ashley678 said:


> my only complaint is there is far too much tag team matches like its getting to the point they should be called all tag team wrestling.
> 
> i dont need to see omega in his 5 or 6 tag match already thats crazy. hes not even a in a tag team and has done as many as the bucks and they are a tag team lol
> 
> there needs to be more promos. im not talking 20 minute segements like wwe but we need to see more intreaction promo wise and shit talking etc, it builds up feuds and would stop omega for instance being in a tag match every week because they dont want to blow there load on certain matches already


That's what I realized while watching NxT as well. The only Edge AEW may have over NxT is the wider/bigger arena, lighting, stage/presentation and production. Overall though I think NxT actually benefits from not having those because it feels more RAW(and not even monday night RAW feels RAW) and real in that dark and more closed atmosphere.

But the difference is, NxT's booking of the show and its wrestlers are far varied so on an episode you'll find a lengthy singles main event like Pete Dunn vs Damien Priest, various other singles matches, a couple of women's matches/promos(if you're a fan of women's wrestling, which I'm not), and a tag team match. Overall it comes across as a diverse and balanced show. 

And you're right lol, it's All Tag-Team Wrestling right now instead of AEW. ATTW.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Y'know I think AEW actually has fewer superkicks than WWE. Young Bucks probably put a clamp on that shit


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

Deathiscoming said:


> 4)The Ex-WWE talent which doesn't interest me.
> 
> *Jon Moxley sucks in the ring, always has. *Dude can't throw a punch and his knee attacks are SO OFF, there's almost no contact and it's so apparent. It kills suspension of disbelief when your punches and knees don't even contact the opponent.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I enjoyed reading this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He will be back next week, watching...and in discussion forums bashing the company lol. Btw I wonder if he finds WWE fun cuz that sadly is garbage. Its worse.


----------



## simon70 (Apr 3, 2017)

JTB33b said:


> I didn't know Vince McMahon had an account here.


LMAO,Agree 100%


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

If you don;t like AEW give NWA Powerr some love, that show needs more eyes on it.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Cool story and I a 30 year fan of WWF/WWE unsubscribed from the Network. I'll still DVR the shows and watch them on perpetual fast forward for the time being but I can watch most good stuff (library, random NXT match) on youtube. PPV's not worth it to me anymore.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

They’re relying too much on tag team wrestling and spot monkey flips. They need to do more promos, add more backstage stuff, more video packages. Stop focusing on too much wrestling. You need to have a balance between promos and wrestling, the end goal is to build a payoff in the PPV.

I want AEW to be a viable competitor to WWE, but at this moment I’m more of a fan of NWA Powerr. Things seem more grounded there.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

If they do a bunch of promos and ignore the tag division aren't they basically WWE? I think the plethora of tag matches also has to do with the Tag Tournament.

I may check out NWA Power. Anything beats WWE's product these days.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Deathiscoming said:


> :lol wth man.
> 
> And the Irony of it is, at least I liked 3 things/performers about AEW out of everything I find intolerable. It's 99/100 things(that I dislike or downright suck) when it comes to the WWE.
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Thread explained.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Deathiscoming said:


> To be clear, this is not a Pro-WWE anti-AEW thread. But having three episodes of Dynamite that I glanced through over and over, and tried to watch, I just don't find anything worth watching. Yeah I know, Chris Jericho on the microphone is pretty much better than anything WWE, but hear me out.
> 
> 1)Find the talent abysmal, weird, freakish/bizarre which makes watching the matches impossible.
> 
> ...


It sucks for you that you feel this way. Thankfully most don't share your opinions on most of the things you mentioned. Good bye.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Although I love AEW, I can sympathize with the OP on certain points. I agree that guys like Cody and the Young Bucks are glorified mid-carders, but since they're some of the founders of the entire organization, they're obviously going to be made into top tier talents.

I can also see the OP's point about the members of the Inner Circle being mismatched. But that's not really a big issue since all of those guys are very talented and are capable of being stars. 

Regarding the OP's first point about the talent being weird and bizarre: that's actually what I like about it. In a WWE-dominated world where the talent is so stale and boring, I like guys with interesting and unique and engaging personas. I like "weird" and "bizarre", because that translates into entertaining and engaging, and as I said before, in a world where wrestlers are so damn boring, I welcome "bizarre" and "interesting." 

I actually like Darby Allin and Jon Moxley. Both guys (in their own way) are very talented in the ring, exciting, unique, and engaging. And in the less scripted world of AEW, these guys are given the freedom to showcase their unique personalities, which I just really love. 

All this being said, I really like AEW for a bunch of reason which I've stated in some of my more recent posts. A fresh, exciting, edgy, and less scripted alternative to the stale, boring, and kiddie-oriented WWE.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

You've got some good points and great interests. But it's only been a few weeks man, you gotta let things gel and play out. I don't agree with everything you mentioned but you're entitled to it. Santana and Ortiz are amazing though. Your post was pretty logical and I appreciate that. Don't give up yet.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

The reason for so many tag matches is the tag title tournament, thought that would be pretty obvious. 

The knee jerk reactions to anything they do is insane.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Deathiscoming said:


> :lol wth man.
> 
> And the Irony of it is, at least I liked 3 things/performers about AEW out of everything I find intolerable. It's 99/100 things(that I dislike or downright suck) when it comes to the WWE.
> 
> ...



Meh. Bray Wyatt was the only interesting thing they had. And they goofed that up pretty good.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't agree with virtually anything said here but you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I mean hey, do what you want. I'll watch, and enjoy it. You go watch whatever it is you like, and we'll all be happy.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

I do like AEW. Have tickets to the Nashville show — got four others from work to go in with me. I also watch NXT. Sue me.

Here’s some things I’d like to see (and not see) on AEW:

- More promos. Half the sell on this promotion was the creative freedom but apart from Jericho they’ve barely done it. Let these guys tell us their stories.

- More background on who they are (which can tie into my above point). I know it’s early, but that’s an even better reason to tell me who/what Hangman Page or Omega or whoever are ... we got more of this with Brandon Cutlery than with half the upper card so far. At least we know he likes D&D.

- I’m slightly annoyed that in three TV shows we’ve had two tag matches end with a team short handed taking a beat down. That’s too quick to go to the same well. It’s the AEW tag Dusty Finish and they need to get away from it.

- Explain better how wins and losses really matter.

I do like a lot about it. The tag tournament is moving along well. Jericho is gold as always. Hager needs to be less wooden but he can be a major player. The Bucks aren’t my cup of tea but I do like some of the other teams.

I think they’re on the right track. I also think there’s things they can do better. Which probably means I’ll get flamed for not being 100 percent in love with every facet of the show, but that’s OK.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I think OP's points are pretty reasonable even if I don't agree with all of them. There will be people who like AEW and people who don't and people like me who are kind of mixed on it.

Unfortunately this is the internet where everyone either 100% loves something or hates it and you have to pick a side. :\


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

I gotta disagree. Everything ive seen so far has been fucking awesome to me but I'm not picky. Im a huge fan of LAX,been a Jericho fan since ecw,always like swagger and Cody,and have been a fan of scu,the young bucks,mickey and omega since the indies. Im gonna continue to watch it because it's been leaving me intrigued. What i would love to see though is them working with mlw or possibly njpw. Id love to see them send talents to pwg.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

2 words tipped this guy off: midget and spotmonkey.

He was never going to give AEW a chance.

Good riddance.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Agree for the most part. The talent is a major drop off from WWE/NXT. With each week it’s becoming more glaring. 

I’ve always like the character Ambrose so I will watch him here but I agree he is really not a good worker. 

The reasons I will stay tuned; Neville (Pac) has been and continues to be one of my favorite wrestlers anywhere. He so reminds me of a more athletic Chris Benoit. Maybe Dynamite Kid would be a better comp.. He’s a machine though and I love it. I can see the Rollins comps for Omega but the guy almost always delivers a good performance so I’ll stay for him. And then the Jericho/Swagger duo I find fascinating and have always been huge fans of both. And finally I haven’t seen enough of him but just by looks and his association with Jericho, I’m intrigued by Sammy Guevara.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> It sucks for you that you feel this way. Thankfully most don't share your opinions on most of the things you mentioned. Good bye.


If his post angered you, maybe you should step away and re-evaluate how much this stuff means to you?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

AEW purists, my dudes, y'all need to learn to take criticism. I like AEW and want it to succeed. It's a great promotion WHEN COMPARED to WWE. But for my own standard of compelling TV...uh....idk fam. It's not there yet. This is the best time to critique the product, when it's new and things are more likely to be experiments, not set in stone. 

I have a ton of problems with the show. Yes, Darby Allin can eat a damn sandwich and put on some weight without taking steroids. Marko Stunt - I was agnostic on the lil dude but I've seen enough. Never put him in a competitive match again. It's embarrassing. They need MORE PROMOS and non-match segments and they need to do them in a creative way. They need to do a better job of communicating the Moxley character AND the Omega character. Omega has a TOOOOON of character. He's more interesting than Moxley has been since leading the SHIELD. But they don't do a good job of presenting one of their top stars. 

Y'all can ignore the issues NOW and cry tears when AEW goes under LATER. Or you can try to improve things NOW and celebrate their victory LATER. Jumping down the throat of everyone who criticizes the show - ok, have at it hoss. There are trolls in this section but every reasonable critic is not a troll guys


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

A Perfect (Wrestling) World would be having WWE's top talent with AEW's style, booking and atmosphere! I give the old man (Vince) credit as he made sure to sign everyone up even if they will go no further than catering. He probably regrets pissing Jericho off, but the man is almost 50, Moxley has a ways to go (albeit short) before being The Franchise, Swagger (Hager) has potential and if used right, he can go far beyond what he did in WWE, and who cares about Neville (PAC) or Tye Dillinger (Spears)??...

Good for them for getting at least one Hall of Fame, bonafide star in Jericho to get attention and lay the foundation. A cast of Cody (a midcarder), the Young Bucks (spot monkeys) and Kenny Omega (who is raved about by Meltzer and some in the IWC, but the average fan and the casuals still haven't seen anything yet that makes him a legit top star) and the 175-190 lb Indy Darlings would have struggled out of the gate.

However, IMO, if they can hold pace and eventually get their hands on a couple of game changers and/or create one (e.g.: like WCW did with Goldberg...and no, I do not see anyone on their roster, they can legitimately challenge WWE in the Grand Scheme of things. Beating NXT every week is not telling because NXT (like it or not) is still WWE's Minor League Production and will be until we see them in big arenas every week and multiple NXT matches at Wrestlemania and Big Event Cards. The crappy, watered down predecessor to NXT (the horrible ECW reboot) at least had matches on the main PPV's and Mania.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> I do like AEW. Have tickets to the Nashville show — got four others from work to go in with me. I also watch NXT. Sue me.
> 
> Here’s some things I’d like to see (and not see) on AEW:
> 
> ...


Whomever flames you for this well thought-out and fair post needs their head examined


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

MEMS said:


> If his post angered you, maybe you should step away and re-evaluate how much this stuff means to you?


It doesn't mean much too me at all actually. That's why I said it's his opinion and sorry he feels that way. Because there's plenty of people who like a lot of stuff he doesn't. So you're response makes no sense. But thanks for trying.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> AEW purists, my dudes, y'all need to learn to take criticism. I like AEW and want it to succeed. It's a great promotion WHEN COMPARED to WWE. But for my own standard of compelling TV...uh....idk fam. It's not there yet. This is the best time to critique the product, when it's new and things are more likely to be experiments, not set in stone.
> 
> I have a ton of problems with the show. Yes, Darby Allin can eat a damn sandwich and put on some weight without taking steroids. Marko Stunt - I was agnostic on the lil dude but I've seen enough. Never put him in a competitive match again. It's embarrassing. They need MORE PROMOS and non-match segments and they need to do them in a creative way. They need to do a better job of communicating the Moxley character AND the Omega character. Omega has a TOOOOON of character. He's more interesting than Moxley has been since leading the SHIELD. But they don't do a good job of presenting one of their top stars.
> 
> Y'all can ignore the issues NOW and cry tears when AEW goes under LATER. Or you can try to improve things NOW and celebrate their victory LATER. Jumping down the throat of everyone who criticizes the show - ok, have at it hoss. There are trolls in this section but every reasonable critic is not a troll guys


Better listen to Championship, AEW. This man is the mystic meg of wrestling. You just come of pretty arrogant like you know it all. God bless you, you don't know a thing and don't pretend you do.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

looper007 said:


> Better listen to Championship, AEW. This man is the mystic meg of wrestling. You just come of pretty arrogant like you know it all. God bless you, you don't know a thing and don't pretend you do.


LMAO y'all are so salty. I'm not the only one with these very same critiques. The voices are getting louder, so get used to that salty taste in your mouth. You know you're losing the argument when you resort to personal attacks.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The cuck angles on WWE are more up your alley then. That's great, to each their own.


----------



## Coolcalmcollected (May 30, 2018)

I think it's been pretty cool so far but everyone has an opinion I guess lol but of course it's going to need a few improvements it just started for christ sake smh there's nothing wrong with a little patience in this day and age


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

I love Mox and Jericho and Omega is pretty good too. Never was much of a fan of Cody but he’s ok. They have a lot of work to do though, definitely need some more heavyweights. Not a fan of Allin at all, can’t take him serious, Havoc seems more like a threat than Allin. I thought last nights show was absolutely ridiculous. Marco Stunt competing with stars like the Lucha Bro’s and Jericho needing help to beat a dweeb like Allin who had his hands taped behind his back at that. Also not a fan of match after match after match. We need promos to establish people. We know who Mox and Jericho and the rest of the main event guys are but who are the rest of these people and why should I care?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

“AEW is too much like WWE, I thought they were supposed to be different?!”

“AEW needs more promos and big guys!” 

Make up your fucking minds.


Just for the record, I am infinitely more entertained by AEW than WWE. Is everything perfect? No. Are there things that need to be improved or changed? Of course. Does that make them wrong? No, it does fucking not. Does that make me an AEW purist? I don’t give a fuck. I like what I’m seeing.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Some of you still keep using the weak argument of "You guys just want another WWE with lots of talking!" Why would we want more garbage? I think some of you using these stale arguments have not been around pre-WWE era when there were several promotions around that had more exposure and they balanced wrestling and segments pretty well.

When we say we want more promos and segments we're remembering a time where there was a good balance of wrestling and segments. The segments to build the wrestling and the wrestling to further the segments like clockwork. Too much of one or the other is going to eventually lose the interest of many people. They used to have very brief interviews where wrestlers could cut promos before or after their matches, it took very little time but that time used was useful in building character and story. Story can be told in ring also but only to a limited degree, NJPW does this and they do it well but their audience is quite different also BUT they also have interview segments with the wrestlers and press conferences to build with also. Sometimes it feels like they're trying to be NJPW without the story building aspects that NJPW uses. 

So for some of you making these arguments like we want 20 minute opening segments and a bunch of soap opera segments are making very ignorant arguments for the sake of trying to quiet anyone dissenting from the hive mind of the AEW cult. 

Imo right now AEW is pretty good but not great and personally I like NWA Power more because they balance it just about right and I'm entitled to my opinion. 

TLDR - We want a balance, wrestling with segments, about a 60%wrestling/40% segments split or 70/30, not just wrestling and not just long boring segments.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Um good for you OP, why do you think your opinion is so important you needed to make your own thread about them? :lol

Also Mox is nowhere near as bad in the ring as you're trying to make him seem. Go watch his New Japan stuff, he had a 5 star match with Ishii there.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Mox Girl said:


> Um good for you OP, why do you think your opinion is so important you needed to make your own thread about them? :lol


Because I can.



Mox Girl said:


> Also Mox is nowhere near as bad in the ring as you're trying to make him seem. Go watch his New Japan stuff, he had a 5 star match with Ishii there.


Dude still can't throw a punch and his knee strikes are way off the opponent's chest/target. So, can't throw punches, can't contact the target. I don't need to watch his Japan match because he sucked as a singles wrestler in WWE, he's unimpressive as far as AEW in 2019. Japan match won't change that. 

Never been a fan of his gimmick/character/gestures either but that's me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

See you NEXT Wednesday OP
:heston


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> See you NEXT Wednesday OP
> :heston


Why would you see me next Wednesday? Why would I want to tune in or spend time in the live discussion? *There's no incentive*, as already stated in the OP. 

Only two guys I'm intrigued by and they're Jake Hager and Hangman Page. Until they sign a couple of names I'm interested in and have something going for them, create some Heat with their characters/World title/mainevent scene, there is no incentive. 

Because as it stands, Kenny Omega seems bland like Seth Rollins, Moxley and Cody are midcarders who I don't particularly like , and Chris Jericho is old/in the twilight of his career, with no one to put over(except Hager and Hangman Adam Page, may be). I needn't even say anything about Darby Allin. Too small and too skinny to be taken seriously, like Spike Dudley.

Raw sucks as well so there's no incentive there either, except watching a Buddy Murphy or AJ Styles match.


----------



## Zk29 (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree with some of your sentiments. The Inner Circle feels completely forced (Swap out LAX for Angelico/Evans), The Elite is an uninteresting circlejerk, and the freak shows aren't telling me "I have to see this strange spectable" but rather "I should change the channel immediately". I disagree about Cody/Moxley and the tag team divisions. I think they both have a lot of potential and can be built into very good things even if they're not really interesting thus far.

My biggest problem is the in-ring style and the cringy crowds/fan service booking. I bought the first two PPVs and just got epic 5 star flippy fests that did not interest me at all for 4 grueling hours. Give me in-ring storytelling over flips and matches going 100mph.

Adam Page has the makings of a top star too and it's a shame they kind of derailed his momentum in that AEW Title Match. And Jake Hager definitely has the potential to be a huge star given how badly WWE ruined him despite being the total package.

I'm giving them a lot of leeway because they're new and still figuring things out.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i DO agree that i'm not really digging these EXTRA normal EXTRA tiny people wrestling thing.....i love me some Daniel Bryan. But it goes a little too far in AEW.

But whatever man, regardless, dynamite has been fantastic. I actually think the ex-WWE guys have been the biggest chore (outside Jericho/Cody)


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Poster- “AEW isn’t what I want so I’m gonna continue to watch and critique every microcosm of the promotion and complain about it instead of discussing the progression of multiple storylines. I’m going to call them vanilla spot monkeys, midgets, freaks, weirdos, glorified midcarders,
Ask for more promos and backstage segments like WWE because I want AEW to be more like WWE. This show is terrible but I’ll continue to post on the forum filling the forum with my reviews and complaints because I want to continue expressing them to AEW fans who simply want to enjoy the product and not critique every fine detail”

AEW “fanboy”- “If you don’t like it then don’t watch, you have plenty of options available to you”

Other poster- “You AEW fanboys have to stop being so sensitive”

And it’s just a circle jerk at this point with not a single quality discussion happening. Just AEW critique after AEW critique by people who just don’t enjoy it but keep watching. 

Here’s a solution, if you don’t like something then tell Cody and the Bucks on twitter. 

If you’re just unsure about an angle and need some insight make a thread.

But we don’t need personal diaries about your feelings regarding AEW.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

> Jake Hager(I see him as a maineventer based on his in-ring work and size/presence alone, and did so even in his WWE run)


This buried the whole tread by itself.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> Poster- “AEW isn’t what I want so I’m gonna continue to watch and critique every microcosm of the promotion and complain about it instead of discussing the progression of multiple storylines. I’m going to call them vanilla spot monkeys, midgets, freaks, weirdos, glorified midcarders,
> Ask for more promos and backstage segments like WWE because I want AEW to be more like WWE. This show is terrible but I’ll continue to post on the forum filling the forum with my reviews and complaints because I want to continue expressing them to AEW fans who simply want to enjoy the product and not critique every fine detail”
> 
> AEW “fanboy”- “If you don’t like it then don’t watch, you have plenty of options available to you”
> ...


It's just weird that some of you guys don't actually want the best show possible and are willing to settle for midget gymnastics with no "real" story lines. "I'm better than you and I'll prove it" isn't a good enough wrestling story line, especially when it's being used 6 times already. The show has potential to be great, but at this point its ok. I'm not willing to settle for ok and that's why I have criticisms. It doesn't mean I'm a WWE fan. It doesn't mean I hate the Elite. It simply means I want better than what they are giving me.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

I don't get it.

Why waste your time writing an essay about something you've already given up on?

Well, good riddance.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> It's just weird that some of you guys don't actually want the best show possible and are willing to settle for midget gymnastics with no "real" story lines. "I'm better than you and I'll prove it" isn't a good enough wrestling story line, especially when it's being used 6 times already. The show has potential to be great, but at this point its ok. I'm not willing to settle for ok and that's why I have criticisms. It doesn't mean I'm a WWE fan. It doesn't mean I hate the Elite. It simply means I want better than what they are giving me.


1. How are there no “real” storylines? 

2. You can have criticisms but why tell people who can’t change them

3. No one said YOU hate the Elite 

4. The whole midget thing is ridiculous, a great performer is a great performer. 

Anyway I’m assuming you’re one of the people who wants more than the 4 promos we got last night. The thing is the show may be perfect to some people, if you start having guys sit in the ring and talk then it may turn viewers off, may hurt the crowd and the product in general. You have to consider those factors. Every change they make comes at the expense of something.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

We’re still being introduced to a lot of the talent, so it’s understandable to not be fully invested in them yet. The personalities and attributes of a lot of the guys are still being established, which can take time. While some of the gimmicks aren’t working out perfectly yet, I’m sticking with it for a while because there are so many enjoyable things going on. I’m loving Jericho, For starters. I’m also enjoying being introduced to some fresh faces.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

This thread ought to shut the "AEW fans are oversensitive" crowd up. Proud of yall.

As for OP, go do what you gotta do, man.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> It's just weird that some of you guys don't actually want the best show possible and are willing to settle for midget gymnastics with no "real" story lines. "I'm better than you and I'll prove it" isn't a good enough wrestling story line, especially when it's being used 6 times already. The show has potential to be great, but at this point its ok. I'm not willing to settle for ok and that's why I have criticisms. It doesn't mean I'm a WWE fan. It doesn't mean I hate the Elite. It simply means I want better than what they are giving me.


What you think is quality isnt the same for everyone. What you think AEW would look like if it were perfect, may still not be what others would like. That's okay.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Beatles123 said:


> Cult03 said:
> 
> 
> > It's just weird that some of you guys don't actually want the best show possible and are willing to settle for midget gymnastics with no "real" story lines. "I'm better than you and I'll prove it" isn't a good enough wrestling story line, especially when it's being used 6 times already. The show has potential to be great, but at this point its ok. I'm not willing to settle for ok and that's why I have criticisms. It doesn't mean I'm a WWE fan. It doesn't mean I hate the Elite. It simply means I want better than what they are giving me.
> ...


It would more than likely appeal to more people including the current fans of AEW. They will lap up anything, so you can take them with you while getting new fans (which they aren’t doing successfully). To dismiss two perspectives like they are equally as subjective opinions is a bit of a sneaky trick. 

“Some people like chocolate.”
“I like eating mud!” 

Which “opinion” do you think has more validity? The people who want good wrestling want good wrestling. It’s not that their idea of good wrestling exists in an entirely different realm and would only appeal to them. They just don’t like eating mud and having their intelligence insulting constantly.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> What you think is quality isnt the same for everyone. What you think AEW would look like if it were perfect, may still not be what others would like. That's okay.


As if AEW fans are going to get pissed off about more stories being told though. They've shown their hand by being cool with Marko Stunt wrestling. They will let this company do anything.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

As I said somewhere (maybe in here). Someone could literally do a shit in the ring and call it “WWE creative” and get a standing ovation. And everybody knows this.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

"Moxley sucks in the ring"

"Swagger's a main eventer"

How are people taking this thread seriously?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> As if AEW fans are going to get pissed off about more stories being told though. They've shown their hand by being cool with Marko Stunt wrestling. They will let this company do anything.





The Wood said:


> It would more than likely appeal to more people including the current fans of AEW. They will lap up anything, so you can take them with you while getting new fans (which they aren’t doing successfully). To dismiss two perspectives like they are equally as subjective opinions is a bit of a sneaky trick.
> 
> “Some people like chocolate.”
> “I like eating mud!”
> ...


You think too lowly of the sect opposite of yours is the problem, I think. Just because you think they have a lower amount of taste isn't a confirmation of it being so. As I said, even if AEW were in your eyes perfect, it might be absolutely awful to me. The question is. would I be willing to sacrifice what I want AEW to be for views? Maybe, but I'm quite happy that I enjoy it and don't need to be told that because you don't, there's something wrong with me.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I´m just throwing it out there, that obviously WWE has plants at wrestling forum, too. Somebody so control obsessed, especially with social media, will have plants bad-mouthing AEW here, on YT, on Twitter and IG. That´s probably like half your job, when you are in NXT UK or the performance center. >


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> You think too lowly of the sect opposite of yours is the problem, I think. Just because you think they have a lower amount of taste isn't so.


A sort of Dunner-Kruger effect in fandom when you think about it

Perception of taste superiority and inferiority

The day i seek approval for any of my fandom - wrestling, anime, comics, games, rugby - is the day I hang up muh boots


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> 1. How are there no “real” storylines?
> 
> 2. You can have criticisms but why tell people who can’t change them
> 
> ...


1. SCU VS Lucha Bros. Why are LB attacking SCU? To prove they're better?
Omega VS Moxley. Why are they feuding? To prove they're better?
Hangman VS PAC. Why are they feuding? To prove they're better?
Jericho VS Cody. Why are they feuding? I actually don't know? Just because I guess. 

I'm sure you can spin it another way though.

2. Because its a forum where we talk about wrestling.. Obviously
3. Oh it's been said numerous times
4. He's not a great performer. No, no, no. He's ok, for a midget.

I don't want guys sitting in the ring talking. I want PAC on commentary, I want things happening backstage, I want everyone to be a little bit different and having different points to prove to the audience. If it comes at the expense of roughly a minute off each 15 minute match then so be it. Literally nobody has asked for 20 minute promos (Something AEW sycophants seem to say we are after a lot), we want vignettes, backstage segments, talking, stories being told. In-ring work won't keep massive audiences entertained. Just because you enjoy it doesn't mean it's as good as it should be and they aren't making mistakes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> I´m just throwing it out there, that obviously WWE has plants at wrestling forum, too. Somebody so control obsessed, especially with social media, will have plants bad-mouthing AEW here, on YT, on Twitter and IG. That´s probably like half your job, when you are in NXT UK or the performance center. >


I’m still convinced it is an ecpm driven campaign - too many similarities in sentence structure all over the show


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> You think too lowly of the sect opposite of yours is the problem, I think. Just because you think they have a lower amount of taste isn't a confirmation of it being so. As I said, even if AEW were in your eyes perfect, it might be absolutely awful to me. The question is. would I be willing to sacrifice what I want AEW to be for views? *Maybe, but I'm quite happy that I enjoy it and don't need to be told that because you don't, there's something wrong with me.*


Do you think making things up adds to your argument, like saying we are the opposite? It's not the case. I grew up loving ROH, NJPW, OVW, CZW, WWE, TNA, PWG etc. Literally every wrestling company you can think of. I'm not here arguing as a WWE fan saying AEW needs to be the opposite. I'm simply asking for something more than work-rate. I want to be entertained in numerous ways. Every successful wrestling company ever has had compelling story lines. Your last line basically works for those who are asking for more as well. I want this company to be better, you don't. We should end this there.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> I´m just throwing it out there, that obviously WWE has plants at wrestling forum, too. Somebody so control obsessed, especially with social media, will have plants bad-mouthing AEW here, on YT, on Twitter and IG. That´s probably like half your job, when you are in NXT UK or the performance center. >


The fact that the AEW sycophants actually think anyone who disagrees with them is a troll or a WWE plant is why these conversations will never go anywhere. You guys enjoy mediocre and I want them to change the world. I'm not settling.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> Do you think making things up adds to your argument, like saying we are the opposite? It's not the case. I grew up loving ROH, NJPW, OVW, CZW, WWE, TNA, PWG etc. Literally every wrestling company you can think of. I'm not here arguing as a WWE fan saying AEW needs to be the opposite. *I'm simply asking for something more than work-rate.* I want to be entertained in numerous ways. Every successful wrestling company ever has had compelling story lines. Your last line basically works for those who are asking for more as well. I want this company to be better, you don't. We should end this there.


Cody, Tony Khan said since the beginning that AEW will more about the in-ring and the workrate.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> Do you think making things up adds to your argument, like saying we are the opposite? It's not the case. I grew up loving ROH, NJPW, OVW, CZW, WWE, TNA, PWG etc. Literally every wrestling company you can think of. I'm not here arguing as a WWE fan saying AEW needs to be the opposite. I'm simply asking for something more than work-rate. I want to be entertained in numerous ways. Every successful wrestling company ever has had compelling story lines. Your last line basically works for those who are asking for more as well. I want this company to be better, you don't. We should end this there.


Im all for it being better. How you think it could be better may make it worse for me. Hell, I can agree with needing more promos, but the end of your post is where you lose me because again: You're needlessly attacking and judging anyone who might see the situation differently, and I do.

Where am I making things up? I know we want the same thing in our minds.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Deathiscoming said:


> To be clear, this is not a Pro-WWE anti-AEW thread. But having three episodes of Dynamite that I glanced through over and over, and tried to watch, I just don't find anything worth watching. Yeah I know, Chris Jericho on the microphone is pretty much better than anything WWE, but hear me out.
> 
> 1)Find the talent abysmal, weird, freakish/bizarre which makes watching the matches impossible.
> 
> ...




You sound like a guy who's been watching WWE and nothing else all their life. Welcome to Indy wrestling and the stench of it that still lingers on AEW. This is exactly what i said when I talked about signings of Orange Cassidy, Marcko Stunt, ect. These are guys who will get their cheers and support from those fans who are already big wrestling fans....but they will turn casuals and people such as yourself away.

I also agree with what you said about Omega. He's not horrible but I just don't see much about the guy that's so amazing so far since he's been in AEW. His heel NJPW stuff was gold but in AEW he's been very meh in all of his stuff I've seen in the states.

With that said, I'm impressed with how most of everything else with AEW because they seem to be taking every aspect of their show seriously and looking at everything make since. It's hard for me to imaging someone watching these shows and then comparing them to the WWE shows in their current state and say that the WWE is better. They suck


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

DJ Punk said:


> "Moxley sucks in the ring"
> 
> "Swagger's a main eventer"
> 
> How are people taking this thread seriously?


Are you kidding?

Jake Hager/Jack Swagger, 6'5, legit MMA fighter, he was AWESOME to me based on his presence/moveset/in-ring skills back in 2010 in the WWE alone, and that's when he was supposedly "green" right? I'm not going to say that in 2010 he seemed to me the biggest thing in Wrestling or the next megastar, but what I do contend is he is fucking awesome and impressive.

And yeah based on his Presence/expressions/gestures, size and in-ring prowess , I think he has the potential to be a maineventer, he ought to be a World champion.

Jon Moxley fucking sucks in the ring, overrated as hell and I wouldn't even care to see him as a midcard champion, because I don't like him. Dude still can't throw a punch/knee-strike in 2019. 

You know who can? PAC, Adam Page, Jake Hager and many others.

Too bad you have to dismiss an entire thread based on someone finding Moxley overrated and awful in the ring(since his WWE days, mind you) and likes Jake Hager/sees Hager as a mainevent caliber wrestler.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Cody, Tony Khan said since the beginning that AEW will more about the in-ring and the workrate.


Yeah, and it can still be mostly in-ring and work rate. Doesn't mean it can't also have compelling stories, does it?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> Im all for it being better. How you think it could be better may make it worse for me. Hell, I can agree with needing more promos, but the end of your post is where you lose me because again: You're needlessly attacking and judging anyone who might see the situation differently, and I do.
> 
> Where am I making things up? I know we want the same thing in our minds.


By saying people who ask for a few changes are the opposite, it's implying they are only WWE fans. It's your fun little way of attempting to destroy their credibility. If you agree that there needs to be more promos then we fucking agree, but all you've done is come in and attempt to spin it, even though we want the same thing.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Deathiscoming said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> Jake Hager/Jack Swagger, 6'5, legit MMA fighter, he was AWESOME to me based on his presence/moveset/in-ring skills back in 2010 in the WWE alone, and that's when he was supposedly "green" right? I'm not going to say that in 2010 he seemed to me the biggest thing in Wrestling or the next megastar, but what I do contend is he is fucking awesome and impressive.
> 
> ...


Compare how many memorable/great matches and promos Moxley has had compared to Swagger in their whole wrestling career and then you'll understand why I immediately dismissed this thread.

Wrestling isn't MMA. CM Punk got his ass kicked in UFC and yet I and many wrestling fans alike would love to have him back. I bet you're just giddy about Cain Velasquez vs Brock Lesnar and Tyson Fury vs Braun Strowman coming up at Crown Jewel. Aren't ya?


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Deathiscoming said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> Jake Hager/Jack Swagger, 6'5, legit MMA fighter, he was AWESOME to me based on his presence/moveset/in-ring skills back in 2010 in the WWE alone, and that's when he was supposedly "green" right? I'm not going to say that in 2010 he seemed to me the biggest thing in Wrestling or the next megastar, but what I do contend is he is fucking awesome and impressive.
> 
> ...


Inokism was a disastrous failure when MMA was starting it's rise to prominence, I have no reason to believe it will be any less of a failure now that MMA has started it's decline.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

TheDraw said:


> You sound like a guy who's been watching WWE and nothing else all their life. Welcome to Indy wrestling and the stench of it that still lingers on AEW. This is exactly what i said when I talked about signings of Orange Cassidy, Marcko Stunt, ect. These are guys who will get their cheers and support from those fans who are already big wrestling fans....but they will turn casuals and people such as yourself away.


WWE, Impact and yeah guilty of having watched and liked Sami Zayn vs Nakamura from NxT Takeover.

If a wrestler is talented and resonates with me, like AJ, Bryan, Nak or Sami, it's not like I'm going to like or dislike them based on whether they're from ROH, NJPW or Impact. If I like them, I like them. 



TheDraw said:


> I also agree with what you said about Omega. He's not horrible but I just don't see much about the guy that's so amazing so far since he's been in AEW. His heel NJPW stuff was gold but in AEW he's been very meh in all of his stuff I've seen in the states.


I've never really seen a Kenny Omega match but based on highlights of Adam Page and Omega from NJPW, he seems to have quite a moveset and is cool to watch in the ring. I just want to find something more, something about him that "clicks" with me, apart from the In-ring stuff, and so far I didn't. Does he have a gimmick or moniker or SOMETHING? Because many of WWE guys don't either, like Seth Rollins, and they're bland AF.



TheDraw said:


> With that said, I'm impressed with how most of everything else with AEW because they seem to be taking every aspect of their show seriously and looking at everything make since.


I love the stage, the lighting and ambience/atmosphere. It really has a PPV or "special" feel to it, and this is their weekly Dynamite stage and ambience, so it's awesome.

They're making an effort and are new, I understand, but so far I've only found out who I can invest in as far as their wrestlers go, and that's Hangman Page, PAC, and I can't wait to see Jake Hager in action.

It's just that finding Marko/Jungle Boy, and 135 pound Darby Allin as a serious contender to the World Championship, and their undercard among other things didn't seem appealing or appetizing.



TheDraw said:


> It's hard for me to imaging someone watching these shows and then comparing them to the WWE shows in their current state and say that the WWE is better. They suck


The WWE does suck, if it didn't I'd have even less reason to check out AEW. On most Raw/SD episodes(my issues with WWE are same as most people, but also I hate women's wrestling, so the four horsewomen and women's evolution crap just doesn't cut it for me) I hardly find one match/segment that I will watch or find must-see, and on certain weeks even THAT doesn't happen.

It seems like it's going to be the same for me with AEW in that I'll hardly find one match/segment worth watching every episode, and that's going to be the match Hangman Page/PAC is in, or Jake Hager. I sure as hell won't be tuning in for Cody, Moxley, Young Bucks or Darby Allin.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Good lord I’ve never seen grown ass people cry about not getting a fucking vignette or 20 minute promo every week. It’s almost embarrassing. 

OMG they’re fighting and putting on matches too much, I wanna hear a guy tell me why he’s upset for 15 minutes.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Beatles123 said:


> This thread ought to shut the "AEW fans are oversensitive" crowd up. Proud of yall.
> 
> As for OP, go do what you gotta do, man.


He will back next Wed lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> Good lord I’ve never seen grown ass people cry about not getting a fucking vignette or 20 minute promo every week. It’s almost embarrassing.
> 
> OMG they’re fighting and putting on matches too much, I wanna hear a guy tell me why he’s upset for 15 minutes.


These are just dishonest attempts at de-legitimizing peoples criticisms. You've shown your hand here.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

DJ Punk said:


> Compare how many memorable/great matches and promos Moxley has had compared to Swagger in their whole wrestling career and then you'll understand why I immediately dismissed this thread.
> 
> Wrestling isn't MMA. CM Punk got his ass kicked in UFC and yet I and many wrestling fans alike would love to have him back.


I BARELY mentioned that Hager is a legit MMA fighter that's all. Never did I once assert that Wrestling is MMA or that I like MMA, Cain Valesquez or anything. 

I liked Swagger because of his size/stature, presence, the gravitas he brought to the ring, and most importantly the belly to belly suplexes, gut wrench suplexes and Ankle lock, having been a fan of Benoit and Angle. To find a guy with Swagger's size and build(and he's no bodybuilder, mind you) wrestle, I found him impressive way back in 2010 itself. It's a rarity in wrestling to find huge guys who're a combination of power, strength, athleticism and agility and I like that. Huge Cesaro and Orton fan as well. They're not MMA-style wrestlers now are they?

Moxley's knee-strikes appear way OFF his opponent's chest/target, his punches have sucked, just like Tyson Fury's fake wrestling punches in that brawl against Strowman were OFF. I'm going to skip on Moxley's memorable matches. I can do without them.



DJ Punk said:


> I bet you're just giddy about Cain Velasquez vs Brock Lesnar and Tyson Fury vs Braun Strowman coming up at Crown Jewel. Aren't ya?


Nope. I'm "giddy" about Roman Reigns vs Shinsuke Nakamura, the soon-to-happen/may-happen Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan match, giddy about watching more of Damien Priest in NxT, and Hangman Adam Page.

You make way too many assumptions.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Good lord I’ve never seen grown ass people cry about not getting a fucking vignette or 20 minute promo every week. It’s almost embarrassing.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG they’re fighting and putting on matches too much, I wanna hear a guy tell me why he’s upset for 15 minutes.


People wanting more story behind their action isn't some crazy thing, no matter how much some of you want to dismiss it. They did well by doing a few more promos, but they could still do some more. Would throwing Darby's promo on the show or having a vignette about why Marko had to fill in have hurt anything?

It's even funnier folk like you are taking this "who wants promos" approach when folk praise their video packages and the fact they don't script wrestlers. What's the point of doing those so well, if you're going to do the bare minimum with it?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> NXT Only said:
> 
> 
> > Good lord I’ve never seen grown ass people cry about not getting a fucking vignette or 20 minute promo every week. It’s almost embarrassing.
> ...


Aew clearly want to focus on in ring action on the weekly shows. Now a few more promos can't hurt sure but I think what annoys people (or me) is people acting like they know better then everyone. Especially the ones who dismiss anyone who does not want more or isbfine with the amount of promos by calling them blind Mark's. And tbh if people want "sports entertainment" well only one company calls themselves that :draper2. Aew is a wrestling company. A few more promos would be cool but of people wanted the promo that badly they can look online for them. Because if you are on this site posting regularly you aren't a casual lol


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

I watch AEW clips on YouTube only if it involves Pac & Jericho. That's enough wrestling to me for a week.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

ImSumukh said:


> I watch AEW clips on YouTube only if it involves Pac & Jericho. That's enough wrestling to me for a week.


Okay?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Death Rider said:


> Aew clearly want to focus on in ring action on the weekly shows. Now a few more promos can't hurt sure* but I think what annoys people (or me) is people acting like they know better then everyone*. Especially the ones who dismiss anyone who does not want more or isbfine with the amount of promos by calling them blind Mark's. And tbh if people want "sports entertainment" well only one company calls themselves that :draper2. Aew is a wrestling company. A few more promos would be cool but of people wanted the promo that badly they can look online for them. Because if you are on this site posting regularly you aren't a casual lol


I mean that's the typical attitude on this forum in general. It's pretty dishonest to act like only one side is acting like they know it all. You have people dismissing the idea that some want some more promos or want hosses, and that's whether the person it is saying it with a reasonable tone or not.

I mean even saying "well if you wants sports entertainment then watch WWE" doesn't make much sense. I mean having promos and telling stories out the ring isn't a WWE exclusive. While it's certainly true nobody on this site is a casual, "well if you want more promos go watch the YouTube" isn't great reasoning now that they have TV. They have TV why hide story building content on an entirely different platform. Especially when it pertains to something like a world title feud. It's silly when WWE hides their better promos on TV.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Aew clearly want to focus on in ring action on the weekly shows. Now a few more promos can't hurt sure* but I think what annoys people (or me) is people acting like they know better then everyone*. Especially the ones who dismiss anyone who does not want more or isbfine with the amount of promos by calling them blind Mark's. And tbh if people want "sports entertainment" well only one company calls themselves that <img src="http://i.imgur.com/7KU7Fqx.png" border="0" alt="" title="Draper" class="inlineimg" />. Aew is a wrestling company. A few more promos would be cool but of people wanted the promo that badly they can look online for them. Because if you are on this site posting regularly you aren't a casual lol
> ...


If people make valid criticisms sure. Like championships is mostly fine for example as well as overs. But nah some of the people clearly want wwe lite. Not all like again championships but a good portion just want wwe main roster lite. 

I mean the OP literally said he wants sports entertainment. Only one company I know off advertised themselves as that. Aew is wrestling. Again I am not saying promos is sports entertainment. MLW my fav promotion atm has promos and that is not sports entertainment. I am just responding to the OP who says he wants sports entertainment. Well this ain't going to be that chief.


Oh agreed the better YouTube promos should be on tv. Heck if I was in charge the marko match is a lot shorter and I fill the tine with YouTube promos due to the match being changed. It is something I disagree with but at the same time, the people on this site can look for them if they really want promos.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Death Rider said:


> If people make valid criticisms sure. Like championships is mostly fine for example as well as overs. But nah some of the people clearly want wwe lite. Not all like again championships but a good portion just want wwe main roster lite.
> 
> I mean the OP literally said he wants sports entertainment. Only one company I know off advertised themselves as that. Aew is wrestling. Again I am not saying promos is sports entertainment. MLW my fav promotion atm has promos and that is not sports entertainment. I am just responding to the OP who says he wants sports entertainment. Well this ain't going to be that chief.
> 
> ...


Not only the people on this site, looks at their demos for US viewers, there top age range is 18-49 and at least half that (18-35 or so) are internet savvy enough and watch alot of Youtube already. This is why I give them a bit more leeway when it comes to them not using that material as much as I would like to see personally on TV.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I like the stuff on top, the undercard is pretty terrible though. I'm in the middle overall but it's better than WWE and I'll continue to support it for the time being because there needs to be some kind of alternative to their shitty product. NWA is where it's at right now though.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Look, I get it that story lines need to be developed. But there are two very important factors here that people need to keep in mind. 
1, there are other ways to tell a story besides promos. Promos might be the quickest, but they’re also the laziest and the boringest. They have their place, but they should neither dominate the show nor be the only means of telling a story. 
2, AEW TV is only three weeks in. Developing characters and story lines takes time, even with promos. They’re taking their time, picking through a few wrestlers at a time. Slow and steady builds, as it should be. 

I like the current content and pace of the shows, and I don’t want them to change it. Not saying there aren’t things that need to be improved, but don’t fuck with the format.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> By saying people who ask for a few changes are the opposite, it's implying they are only WWE fans. It's your fun little way of attempting to destroy their credibility. If you agree that there needs to be more promos then we fucking agree, but all you've done is come in and attempt to spin it, even though we want the same thing.


We want the same end result, which is for AEW to succeed. I'm not trying to call you a hater or a troll, you aren't. I just think you might think so strongly of your own point of view that you're being a bit hostile toward anyone not in that camp. I'm down with more promos, yes. I'm probably not down with everything you'd be down with because I find the product fun as it is right now, and you call that settling, but I'm not settling. I'm telling you I genuinely do enjoy it. I enjoy things about it that you might not, and that is okay. Neither of us has worse taste than the other. I apologize if you think I was attacking your credibility. You have a right to what you feel even if i don't agree with how you express it.


----------

